# Diseases..helpp



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

:help:my boyfriend has a tiger oscar and he was a bad owner and didn't take care of him for awhile because he was only home to sleep .. but in result the fish has a circular hole in one of his fins and has two places where he has hole in the head diesease; one under his right eye and one place on top near his dorsal fin. I recently put in my 4" jack dempsey and they are getting along fine but i noticed it looks like my dempsey has a scratch on him in 2 places. i dont know if its a diease or if he rubbed against some fake coral my bf had in the tank at first. he hid in it so he could have got scratched then. i never noticed it the first day but it was there after he found that hiding spot i think. i didnt get a really good look at him the first day tho so im not certain. i also put a pleco in there and he looks like hes all blotchy with big white spots.. it doesnt look like ich. i moved out of my house and wasnt there to clean it and i feel terrible and i would feel even worse if they died from diseases because i wasnt there to take care of them. also i think the pleco has tailrot. what is the best way to treat the tank? i want to make them all better and treat them all at the same time if i can instead of treating each disease on its own. any help would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot:fish:


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I am new to this so I really have no advice, sorry! I dont know what the scratches/blotchyness could be, or how to go by treating them. I did find some good links on fish diseases so maybe these will help you diagnose or treat?

http://www.2cah.com/pandora/Disease.html#TB

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/information/Diseases.htm 

Sorry I couldn't be more of a help!


----------

